# Genealogy of a Dog



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought this was interesting


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

What's the source for this?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> What's the source for this?


LIFE Nature Library, _Evolution_


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

looks pretty cool, does anyone know what the dashes mean?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting... Although from the research I found awhile ago Gorden Setters were used in the creation of Labrador Retreivers. Hence the black and tan mismark within the breed.

But then again, I'm not sure if I'm reading this right.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, that is cool. So crazy how their genes are so close, but yet a whole other breed, temperment, look is created. very interesting...


----------

